# Where to go this weekend



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi anybody got any suggestions for this Bank holiday weekend? can't leave until 6 o'clock Saturday evening, and within a 100 miles of suffolk.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't believe its another bank holiday! How about a last minute get together


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Where!

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just phoned billing aquadrome, there is a rock and roll weekend organised by the AAI (American Auto Club International) taking place their.
£48.00 non electric for three night min. on grass
£60.00 electric (may be all gone) 3 night min hardstanding

I believe there will be a stack of American vehicles on show RV's cars, trucks, ect.

Anybody know anymore about the show?

http://www.billingaquadrome.com/home.php

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just got back in, Billingaqua sounds interesting, will source any alternatives


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

stay at home, best thing to do on a bank holiday.

Ralph


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey guys...
Let us know if you are going to Billing and we will pop over for the day. We have family staying so cant come for the weekend    , but should be able to make one of the days, and we can meet up somewhere.

This is a link for info http://www.aacint.com/

Sounds a good un!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have already booked for Billing.......as far as i know its a Rock n Roll weekend and The all american car club weekend....supposed to be stalls etc there.....just a shame about the music :lol: :lol: 

Be nice if anyone turns up .......maybe a few drinks to be had.....cheers Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Mark

Do you also need to be a member of the club arranging it

stewart


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Stewart i just booked directly with Billing , the show is open to all ......if i remember right last year they charged for the evening band if you wanted to see them.

Cheers Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Been looking Ian, do like the sound of Billing but like yourselves we would not be able to get away until saturday late afternoon so at £48 it will work out at £24 per night which is steep.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stewart we would stay until tuesday morning so thats 3 nights @ £16.00 bit dear but not too bad.

The great thing about Billing is you can roll up at 2am pay at the gate and go on, its open 24 hours, and there is a Indian and chippy on site and pub/restaurant outside with a ****** next door. (we thought the ****** was over priced)

You can't book now its to late, the lady said to just turn up, its a very big site so no problem getting on.
Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually that does sound good, I have just phoned Riverside Caravan & Camping Park at Ely Cambridgeshire to be told that neither Jessica or any other children were allowed in during Bank Holidays. Apparently Bank holidays are not family affairs but designed for people to sit in silence reading papers. I appreciate adult only sites but to differenciate between bank holidays and the rest of the year (when they probably need the business and so will tolerate children) seems very strange. If you fancy Billings we would be up for it, is it worth starting a new thread to see if others are.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stewart count us in!

Now where did I put those crepe shoes, just got enough hair for a DA :lol: 

Olley


----------

